# 3/23 Edge



## Joshb101 (Jun 27, 2017)

Parents were in town for the week and finally got a chance to run offshore...Hit a spot on the way out and pulled up a couple dozen endangered ARS so we moved on to the edge. Fished for just a couple hours, got enough for our fish fry with the in-laws, then came back in. Wind out of the east was blowing pretty good, waves were white capping but steady 2's with a few 3's mixed in, not terrible. Water temp was 68. Overall it was a good day spent with my mom on the water!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

How was the water color out there?


----------



## Joshb101 (Jun 27, 2017)

It was clean, but green.


----------

